#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-22
<boscowitch_> お休み (4時 o.O)
<keiya> #twitter@ircnet
<boscowitch_> archlinux.deはこちより賑やかです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> boscowitch_: そもそも，大半の日本人にとって IRC って何って感じ．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! 歓迎光臨
<boscowitch_> そうですか,パソコンハードもけっこ
<boscowitch_> 高いですね
<boscowitch_> linuxも多分あまり流行ってないでしょか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> linux は流行っているんじゃない？統計的な事は知らないけど．
<boscowitch_> 日本にはあまりハード店とかは見てないからとハードが高いと聞いてるからあまりhackerはいないと思ってる
<boscowitch_> 一番linuxを使うのはオタク(hacker)と情報科学者でしょ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ハード店？どの都市で？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ハード店って，どういうショップ？パソコンの専門店？こっちは二つしか知らないけどさ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> yasunari0 さん，どう思われます？
<boscowitch_> ハード ram mainboard hdd ....の店パソコンの部分だけを売る店
<boscowitch_> ドイツでは大きいみせがあるんhttp://www.alternate.de 　とhttp://www.kmelektronik.de to
<boscowitch_> http://www.snogard.de/
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ドイツのどこ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 日本には秋葉原電気街がある…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 東京にね．
<boscowitch_> そですねでもそれだけです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はあ？
<boscowitch_> ドイツには kmelektronik は大きいまちは全部ある
<boscowitch_> 秋葉原にだけですみたい
<boscowitch_> この店
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 大きな店って，どれくらいの規模なの？
<boscowitch_> alternateはインタネット上
<boscowitch_> http://www.snogard.de/cms/data/snogard_ueberuns.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ネット通販しているショップなら，日本には星の数程あるけど？
<boscowitch_> kmは小さい店ですけどハード部分は奥にあるからいっぱいあります
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://kakaku.com/pc/ で専門店を色々探してみたら？沢山見つかるから．
<boscowitch_> なるほど
<boscowitch_> じゃ自分のパソコンを作る人は多いですか？
<boscowitch_> linuxの一番必要とはwindowsないの自分の作ったパソコンですから
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 一応， 2ch に自作PC板 http://hibari.2ch.net/jisaku/ があるけど．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 後，別にパソコンは自作である必要はない．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私は BTO とかショップ・ブランドを買った方が自作するより安いぞと何年も前に言われている．
<boscowitch_> なるほどまドイツには自作PCは買ったより安いだと思う
<boscowitch_> PC部分の需要は高いから
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-23
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> （このまま返事しないとどうなるんだろう……
<btm_home> (気にしてはいけません...
<nobuto> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101123
<jkbys> NetWalkerのrepoの去就の確認(jkbys) は、現状のレポジトリが維持される方向とのこと です
<hito_jp> いつまででしょう
<jkbys> 少なくとも2012年5月までは
<hito_jp> それはports.u.cも含めて残る？
<jkbys> 「そのはずだ」とのことでした
<nobuto> End Of Lifeのアナウンスはテンプレートからの展開がうまくできていないようです。Ubuntu yy.mm とかJaunty+1の部分がです。
<hito_jp> IntrepidのPPCとかなくなっててコワイ
<hito_jp> あ゛。
<jkbys> コワイと思って聞いたところ、「残るはずだ」とのことだったので・・・
<hito_jp> シャープさんの担当者がしくじってたら即死する予感がするんですが、そのへん含めた明示的な確認をしてある、と。
<hito_jp> それなら忘れておくでいいかなと思いました。
<hito_jp> EOLアナウンスは出し直しておきます
<jkbys> 10.04.1はまだやってません。すいません。
<jkbys> 次回までにはきっとやっておきます。
<hito_jp> リリース作業大変なんで、まぁじっくりでもいいような……。
<jkbys> アクショナイテムはこんなもんでしょうか
<Henrich> がんばりすぎないでください
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<jkbys> 11月分チームレポート
<jkbys>     * オフラインミーティング関西
<jkbys>     * リリースパーティー東京
<jkbys>     * [ ] 他にある？
<hito_jp> なんかしたんでしたっけ……。
<Henrich> 味噌の人が立川でやってるのはいれないの？
<hito_jp> 入れるとワケワカになる
<jkbys> なる？
<nobuto> 定期的にやっているので、その月特有のトピックだけいれるようにしています。
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> 定期的にやってるものは山ほどあるので……
<Henrich> 了解
<hito_jp> まあ他のLoCo見るとIRCミーティングすら書いてあるぐらいなので、入れてもいいんですが、そーするとJapanese LoCoだけ他の四倍ぐらいの長さに。
<nobuto> 提出はやっておくのでアクションアイテム行きでお願いします。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 各サーバの現状と整理
<jkbys>     * www, forum, wiki, メンバーML: 今使ってるVPSから移したい、ついでにリニューアルしたい
<jkbys>           o リニューアルする際の参考
<jkbys>                 +
<jkbys>                   https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community
<jkbys>                 +
<jkbys>                   https://code.launchpad.net/~viper550/ubuntu-website/light-fluxbb-theme
<jkbys>     * archive, cdimageの上流サーバ: 小林の自宅サーバから移したい
<jkbys> 移す先でいいところあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 移したい主な理由ってなんでしょ……
<jkbys> 今のVPS高い割にトラブルが多い気がするので
<hito_jp> Whyが共有されないと他の人が身動き取れなくなるので、まずWhyをきっちり書きましょう。自分で100%全部できるぜーってんならいいですけど。>誰となく
<Henrich> 普通にさくらとか
<jkbys> 上流サーバのほうは、自宅サーバを無くしてしまいたいので
<hito_jp> どれぐらいまでに移動したいですか＆どちらが優先順位高いですか？
<jkbys> 3月ぐらいまで＆どっちかというと上流サーバ
<hito_jp> VPS側ってそこまで腐ってる印象がないとうちのnagiosは言ってるのですが、実は小林さんがコビトさんとして戦ってるから見えてないだけだったりします？
<jkbys> 最近はそうかもしれません
<hito_jp> じゃあ上流サーバーから考えましょうか。
<jkbys> 最近はそうってのは、そこまで腐ってないという意味で、私は何も戦ってないでｓ
<hito_jp> あい
<hito_jp> 一応上流は旧jp.archive.ubuntu.com相当品を回すことはできますが、どうしましょ。
<jkbys> それで
<hito_jp> じゃあ整理してOS準備してネゴしておきます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> 一応そういう目的に使ってもいいとは言って頂いているので、大丈夫でしょう。たぶん。
<jkbys> じゃあこの件はこんなとこで
<jkbys> lp-l10-ja
<jkbys>     *
<hito_jp> VPSは本格的に腐ってきてるようなら考えましょう……
<jkbys>       過去の経緯 - https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20100608, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/06/08/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<jkbys>     *
<jkbys>       申請を出した - https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/133783
<jkbys>           o [ ] Ownerの項目は個人でなければならない。チームではダメ。誰にする？
<jkbys>           o [ ] チームへの参加方法をどこにどう定義する？
<hito_jp> 例によって、最初に相談してからにしましょうよ（さんざん痛い目みててまだやるか的な）……。
<nobuto> 申請出すことに関しては、すでに決定済みでしょう。
<hito_jp> 作るところまでしか同意してないという理解。
<hito_jp> って言われたら言葉に詰まるですよね、たぶん。
<nobuto> たしかに文字では作るとしか書いてないですが、ログを読むと手続きを進めるという合意が出来ているように読めます。
<hito_jp> 手続きを進める、と、approved request出すって別の話じゃないの？　と。
<hito_jp> もう一歩だけ慎重に進めてほしい。
<hito_jp> そうしないと、「それらしいこと」を言うと勝手に進められるってことになって、発言がひたすら防御的になってしまう。それはコミュニティとして嬉しくない。
<nobuto> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators#Launchpad%20Localization%20Teams
<nobuto> no
<nobuto> の手続きを進めていくということだと理解していましたが違うようですね。
<Henrich> やる前に「〜だよね？やっちゃっていいよね」って一言いうかどうか、って話？
<hito_jp> 同意したのってhttps://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators?action=recall&rev=39 じゃないの？
<Henrich> 言う方が好ましいのであれば、コストでなければ言うように心がける、しかないのでは。最終的に、やらないよりやる方がいいことが多いし。
<nobuto> だから "Ask Launchpad Translators Coordinators to appoint your language. Please specify the name of the language and the name of the team. "の部分を進めてみたというところです。違ったみたいですが。
<Henrich> とりあえず話を進めたら？
<Henrich> 今日の議題として
<hito_jp> えーと、「五ヶ月放置して手順が変わってるんだから相談すれ」が趣旨。
<hito_jp> で、やっちゃったものはやっちゃったものとして話を進める。
<jkbys> まぁ、申請とか重要な手続きのたぐいは、この内容で出すけどいい？って確認と、出したって報告はあるべきですね
<hito_jp> これの手続きのときにファンブルしてるので余計に。
<jkbys> 話を進めましょう
<hito_jp> Ownerは……本人が了承してくれるならkuromaboさんと言ってみたい。
<kuromabo> え”、私?
<hito_jp> 作業してる分量的に。
<hito_jp> responsibleなだけで、窓口は適宜別にしてもいいと思うし。
<kuromabo> 了解です。なんかの手続きとかアクションとか、忘れた場合にフォローいれてくれればと思います。
<hito_jp> peers?
<jkbys> 賛成とか反対とかありますか？
<nobuto> +1
<Henrich> ++
<hito_jp> +1
<hito_jp> 意志決定そのものを持ち越しかのう。ていうか小林さんも意思表示を。
<jkbys> +1
<hito_jp> 足りてるは足りてますが……
<jkbys> 来週までに反対意見が出なければ決定、でどうでしょうか
<hito_jp> ping ikuyaNOTE mizuno
<ikuyaNOTE> ほげ
<mizuno> ほげー
<hito_jp> やっぱ居るじゃん！（死
<jkbys> いるのかよ
<mizuno> 反対はないです
<jkbys> いくやさんどうですか
<ikuyaNOTE> 今北産業
<jkbys> ログ読んでくれ
<ky_yaro> ネタがビミョーですね
<hito_jp> ログ読んでてもらいながらもう一つを
<jkbys> # [ ] チームへの参加方法をどこにどう定義する？
<hito_jp> 今だせる腹案がないなら来週回しでもいいかと
<jkbys> じゃあ来週回しにしましょうか
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか？
<jkbys> ないなら、終わっておきましょうか
<jkbys> kuromaboさんの件は、いくやさんからの反対意見がなければ決まりってことで
<kuromabo> 了解しました。微力ながら頑張ります。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか？
<hito_jp> 閉める前に明示的な意見があると信じたい。
<jkbys> もう 次回ミーティングは11/30（火）の22:00から行います。 って書かれてた
<hito_jp> それはだいたい開始時に書き直してたりします
<jkbys> マジデ
<jkbys> まぁ30日ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> 確認しようよ
<ikuyaNOTE> lp-l10n-jaというのを作るけど。japanese teamのメンバーではOwnerになれないので、kuromabo氏がなるという理解でおｋ？
<hito_jp> OK
<hito_jp> ていうかすでにチームそのものは作成されてて以下略、とか微細な齟齬はあるけど意志決定に影響せんのでするー
<jkbys> kuromaboさんがなってもいいか？って話ですね
<ikuyaNOTE> まあいいんじゃないですか
<jkbys> では決まりということで
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101123
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします > kuromaboさん
<kuromabo> 了解しました。お引き受けします。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。ということでちゃんと終了、と。
<Henrich> お疲れ様＞all
<ky_yaro> お疲れ様でした
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-26
<d6rkaiz> 発言頻度はそう多く無いと思いますが、Joinしてみました。適度によろしくです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はじめまして．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IRC の参加者なんてそんなものじゃないですか？
<d6rkaiz> こんばんわ。お初です。IRC自体久しぶりに繋ぐので、そういう意味も込めてw
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 貴殿のドメイン名がそのままホスト名というのも珍しいですね．別の日本語チャンネルで他にもそんな人見ましたが．
<d6rkaiz> 借りたVPSにTiarra入れて使ってるので。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
<d6rkaiz> 一応ubuntu10.10で動いてます
<Lautre> Guest65-ru: привет мой друг
<Guest65-ru> привет
<Guest65-ru> почему вы ко мне негативно относитесь?
<Lautre> знакомься, тут все свои
<Guest65-ru> ок
<Lautre> так что ты там писал?
<Guest65-ru> в калькулейте hal?
<boscowitch_> 何？
<Guest65-ru> писал, что нужно включить сглаживание ему, а то кошмарные шрифты
<Lautre> tltknot: объясни товарищу что нехорошо пиарить
<d6rkaiz> ロシア語？
<boscowitch_> そう
<tltknot> ну в общем да :)
<boscowitch_> ですね
<boscowitch_> 多分
<Guest65-ru> аригато
<tltknot> хуяссе они печатать, у них вместо клавы раяль ? :))
<Guest65-ru> ООСССсссс
<Guest65-ru> Лаутре
<Lautre> Guest65-ru: да
<boscowitch_> せめてロシア字
<Guest65-ru> в Кальк не включено автомонтирование флешек по умолчанию?
<Lautre> boscowitch_: объясни другу на русском, что убунта это г-но
<Lautre> Guest65-ru: нафиг?
<tltknot> ну какбы включено
<tltknot> тока у меня почемуто прав нету
<Guest65-ru> это вопрос а не утверждение
<Lautre> Guest65-ru: спроси у здешней публики
<boscowitch_> 私はドイツ人です、分からない。。。。
<Lautre> Guest65-ru: ツ
<Guest65-ru> не могу в виртуальной машине примонтировать флешку
<boscowitch_> i dont understand rushian
<boscowitch_> i'm german
<tltknot> russian
<boscowitch_> ^^
<Guest65-ru> im niger
<Lautre> boscowitch_: you detected Russian language? cool! :)
<tltknot> g-g-g
<Guest65-ru> boscowitch_  you fag
<d6rkaiz> じぶんでにがーって言ってるあたりがどうも・・・
<Guest65-ru> cover me
<tltknot> ebalajtung
<Guest65-ru> сак май дик. окай?
<boscowitch_> looks llike Cyrillic alphabet
<boscowitch_> ^^
<boscowitch_> i cant read it though
<Lautre> tltknot: теперь он на #ubuntu-pl
<tltknot> хых
<d6rkaiz> ぽーらんど？
<d6rkaiz> 居なくなりましたね・・・
<Emmanuel_Chanel> d6rkaiz: さっき気づきました．ロシア語でチャットするなんて，一体なんなんでしょうね？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ¡Hola! ¿Cómo estas? = Hello! How are you? = こんにちは．お元気ですか？
<d6rkaiz> ubuntu-plに居た人たちの気もしますが
<d6rkaiz> 最後のあたり、彼ならUbuntu-plに居るよっていう会話もあったようなので
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ここで中国語で発言する中国人より理解不能です．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど…
<d6rkaiz> 突発イベントてことで。
<d6rkaiz> （完全な推測ですが）暇そうなチャンネルで
<d6rkaiz> 会話してみたっていうようなそれだけのような気がします
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど…
<boscowitch__> すみませーーん
<boscowitch__> お願いがあります
<boscowitch__> 誰かは私の日本語版プロジェクトサイトを読んでくれませんか
<boscowitch__> 私はドイツ人ですからあまり日本語が自身ないんです
<boscowitch__> だから確かめてお願いします
<boscowitch__> http://doku.selfip.org/frog/projects/wadoku-notify　
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-27
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<d6rkaiz> boscowith__: 提示されたURLだと見れないようですが、正しいURLはこちらですか？
<d6rkaiz> http://www.boscowitch.de/projects/wadoku-notify
<Emmanuel_Chanel> boscowitch: オープンソースなソフトので -> オープンソースなソフトなので
<Emmanuel_Chanel> boscowitch: http://www.boscowitch.de/projects/wadoku-notify/wadoku-notify-linux-version.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> boscowitch: s/の場合は/場合は/
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ウインドーのためは ->ウィンドウのためには
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 代品 -> 代用品
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 可能があります -> 事ができます
<boscowitch> d6rkaiz と Emmanuel_Chanel ありがとうございます!　：）
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-28
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-22
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<jkbys> きた！柴田さんきた！これで（ｒｙ
<shibata> おそくなりました。
<jkbys> 今日は人がイナイデース
<shibata> おながれ？
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> ヤッテヤルデス
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111122
<shibata> リョーカイ
<jkbys> ページも作ったデス
<jkbys> アクションアイテムは・・・いいですね
<jkbys> OSC 2011 Tokyo/Fall
<jkbys> おつかれさまでした
<shibata> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> どんな感じでしたか
<shibata> ちょっと寒かったことを除いては、盛況でした。
<jkbys> 気温的な寒さでしょうか
<shibata> ですね。入り口の近くだったので。
<jkbys> なるほど
<shibata> CDは、どうだったかな、KubuntuとServerはすべてはけました。
<jkbys> そのへんは水野さんにまた報告してもらいましょう
<shibata> ですね。
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> 11月分チームレポート
<jkbys> OSC東京
<jkbys> [ ] ほかにある？
<shibata> なにかありましたっけ。
<jkbys> 他になにかやる余裕はなかった気がする
<shibata> Japanese Translatersのadminうんぬんは、書いてもいいのかな。
<jkbys> ネタがないので書いてもいいかも
<shibata> では、自分が適当にまとめておきます。
<shibata> 水野さんがOSCレポート書いてくれたら、それも追加する方向で。
<jkbys> よろしくどうぞ
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりでいいですか
<shibata> ですね。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか・・・って柴田さんにしか確認できないけど
<shibata> そして自分は確約できない。。。
<jkbys> まぁ火曜ってことで・・・
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした
<shibata> はい、おつかれさまでした。
<Henrich> あ、火曜だったか…
<Henrich> すごすご
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 日本語フォーラムに雑談フォーラム作ったら？って提案しようと思っていたのに忘れていた…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-23
<iCookie> 皆さん　こんばんは　始めましてよろしくお願い。いまubuntu11.10を使って。一番良い日本語入力インフォメーションをさがしています。誰が教えてくれませんか
<sveinse> Hi. I'm an Norwegian depeveloper adding support for an Japanese translation of an application. What is the name of a good Japanese ttf font in Ubuntu 10.04? Thanks.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-25
<aeroplanez> hello
<aeroplanez> hey
<aeroplanez> anyone here?
<aeroplanez> hello?
<mican> hi
<aeroplanez> are you japanese mican?
<aeroplanez> anyone here speaks english?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> שלום עליכם! מה קורה?(Shalom aleichem!  Ma kore? = Hello! How are you?)
<aeroplanez> How are you Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> אני עממואל שאנל מיפן. אני יפמי. תוב, תודה.
<aeroplanez> :D
<Emmanuel_Chanel> = I'm Emmanuel Chanel from Japan. I'm Japanese. I'm fine. Thanks.
<aeroplanez> My grandfather was from japan :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> :)
<aeroplanez> he was a big hero there
<aeroplanez> and a soldier
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Great.
<aeroplanez> I have some of his medals
<aeroplanez> if i show it to you can you read it to me?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't know. Perhaps.
<aeroplanez> thanks
<aeroplanez> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/2185/06452b.jpg
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 祝典之章 大日本帝国 明治27年3月
<aeroplanez> what does it mean?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Medal for Commemoration | Great Japanese Enpire | March, Meiji27(A.D. 1894)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> That's the translation.
<aeroplanez> I see
<aeroplanez> and this
<aeroplanez> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/8937/06450b.jpg
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 大婚25年 祝典之章 大日本帝国 明治27年3月
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 大婚 = great marriage or so. But I'm not sure.
<aeroplanez> great marriage?
<aeroplanez> this is not military medal?
<aeroplanez> i also have this one
<aeroplanez> http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/2406/06448b.jpg
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 明治23年2月11日(Feb. 11, Meiji 23(1890)) / 大日本帝国(Japanese Empire) / ****(I cannot read...) / 記念章(Anniversary Medal)
<aeroplanez> Anniversary of what?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't know.
<aeroplanez> ok
<aeroplanez> i have another one
<aeroplanez> this one has text on both sides
<aeroplanez> this is the front: http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7449/06446f.jpg
<aeroplanez> and this is the back: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2337/06446b.jpg
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hard for me to read...
<aeroplanez> I see
<aeroplanez> cant read any of it?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7449/06446f.jpg = 褒章
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Maybe, Taiwanese speaking Japanese can read them.
<aeroplanez> hmm
<aeroplanez> what about the back?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> A medal of merit/honor
<aeroplanez> can you tell when this medal was made?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> No. I don't find the date.
<sauk> Ohayo mina
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-19
<hito_jp> えーと小林さんは体調不良でこれないそうなので、いる人で始めたいと思います
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> kazken3さんもいるけどandroidな感じかな
<kazken3> へい。
<hito_jp> これだと議題をさばけない気もしつつ、進行やるので議事録お願いできるでしょうか。>坂本さん
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121119
<hito_jp> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます。>坂本さん
<hito_jp> 前回11/12のアクションアイテム
<hito_jp> 進められずかな……すいません本業焦げてます……。こげー……。
<Mocchi> どこまで黒くなれるのか挑戦しているんですね！！
<hito_jp> これいじょうくろくなっても……
<hito_jp> チームレポート
<hito_jp> 今週は連載もの以外はなさげでしょうか
<Mocchi> 私はありません
<hito_jp> 議題。
<hito_jp> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<hito_jp>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<hito_jp>     [ ] 今回も参加するでよい？
<hito_jp> ……答えられる人がいない予感……？
<hito_jp> 坂本さんは当然ながら参加は厳しいですよね？
<hito_jp> kazken3さんは参加できるとして（ぉぃ
<Henrich> こんばんは。
<Mocchi> ちょっとむずかしいですね。
<hito_jp> 次週回しにしましょう
<hito_jp> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかあるでしょうか。
<Mocchi> 私はありません
<hito_jp> なさそうですね。
<hito_jp> 次回も月曜日22:00でいいですか？
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> では11/26(火) 22:00-ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121119
<hito_jp> ……びみょう。
<Mocchi> 議題ですか？
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121119 直してみました。
<Mocchi> ありがとうございます。
<Mocchi> 送信どうしよう
<hito_jp> chonanさんよろしくお願いします攻撃かなあ
<hito_jp> そこに転がっているGL柴田さんを徴兵してもいいかもしれない
<kazken3> 終わったかな。。。
<Mocchi> いましがた
<kazken3> そうですか。了解です。
<kazken3> Translation candidateの投票期間は来週まで持ち越します
<gl_shibata> 一応、両日とも出る予定でおりますよ＞hito_jp
<hito_jp> いえ議事録の送信
<kazken3> ！消されてる！
<hito_jp> うあ？　
<hito_jp> もしかして：先週から今週までの間に議題が変なふうにクリーンアップされた
<kazken3> いや、犯人はリーダー...
<kazken3> ダイジョブです。
<kazken3> 確かに今日の議題にのらないですね。
<kazken3> wikiのTranslation candidate投票の件だけrevertして、来週締切に延長します。
<kazken3> おさわがせしました。
<Mocchi> 来週の議題に加えておきますね
<kazken3> あ、おねがいしていいですか。>もっちさん
<hito_jp> できればそのときに日付いれとくといいと思います
<kazken3> はい、締切日は入れていたんですが、併せて削除されちゃったみたいで。
<Mocchi> やっときました。先週の議事録からのコピペ＋期日変更です。
<hito_jp> りーだー……
<kazken3> ありがとうございました。確認できました。
<kazken3> まぁ、元に戻ればいい訳なんで。ダイジョブですね。
<gl_shibata> すみません。若干立て込んでいるので、議事録の送信を別の方にお願いして貰っても良いですか？＞hito_jp
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-19
<hito_jp> こんばんはなんだけどこばやしさんがとか言おうと思ったらあらわれた
<manzyun> おばんです。お久しぶりです。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131119
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないでうｓ
<hito_jp> （ほんとはイベント進めないとなんだけど
<jkbys> チームレポートの１０月分を完成させるのをまた忘れてたのでやります
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 更新はないかな
<hito_jp> ないと思います。報告漏れとかなければ。
<jkbys> イベント準備
<jkbys> ページを作成した。今のところ12/7(土)予定。もうひとつの候補が12/21（土）。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/gihyojp-recipe-300
<jkbys> ちゃうわ
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo/Spring 2014
<jkbys> 2014年2月28日(金)-3月1日(土) 10:00-18:00 (2日目は17:00まで)
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-spring/
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する？
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する場合、セミナーとブース出展でよい？
<jkbys> こっちやった
<hito_jp> えあいったいなにが
<manzyun> 議事録を書き間違えたかと驚きました。
<hito_jp> ところでまんじゅんさんや。21:30から議事録作り始めるとたまにスプリットブレインして惨事が起きるのでおやめなされ。
<manzyun> あ、はい。
<jkbys> スプリットブレイン <- FFの青魔法に違いない
<hito_jp> たしかにマインドフレアとかそんな感じですがちがいます！
<jkbys> 参加でいいよね
<hito_jp> +1
<manzyun> +1
<jkbys> じゃあ参加の方向で
<jkbys> セミナーも東京なら誰かができると信じてる
<hito_jp> たぶんなんとかなる……かなぁ……
<jkbys> 14.04の開発
<jkbys> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/12/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<jkbys> 前回のつづき
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131112
<jkbys> [ ] できれば早めに32/64の判断をしておきたい
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Trusty/Specs/32or64
<jkbys> これか
<hito_jp> それ。
<hito_jp> みなさん読みましたか？
<manzyun> デスクトップ用途のみを考えるなら64にしてしまっていいのかなと素人の考えを投げます。
<hito_jp> 読んでなければまた来週でも可ではあります。
<jkbys> 先週読んだけど難しくて頭に入っていない
<hito_jp> そこで「素人だから」というエクスキューズつけるのは勘弁してほしい気がします。いいから32or64を読むのだ。これが読めれば素人ではない
<jkbys> LTSは初心者も使う確率が高そうだから32bitも用意しておくのは良い気がした
<hito_jp> 14.04のばあい、point releaseをどうするか、というのが悩みどころではありますがアリな気はします。
<hito_jp> が、初心者だからマシンリソースが少ない、という仮定ってほんとに成り立つんでしょうか……
<jkbys> XubuntuとかLubuntuにしたほうが幸せな気もした
<jkbys> 初心者がいきなりメインのWindowsマシンをデュアルブートにしたりするもんかな
<jkbys> どっちかというと、使わなくなった旧PCに試しに入れてみる人が多いイメージ
<hito_jp> 初心者こそしそうな気がしますが、「VirtualBox入れてね」という方向でいいような気はします。
<jkbys> あくまでイメージ
<hito_jp> が、VBoxにしようとすると、x64だと困ったり、そもそもUnityで困ったりしそう。
<jkbys> LTSだから仮想マシンイメージも出したほうがいいと思った
<hito_jp> 想定ユーザーの具体的な実証は不可能なので、イメージベースでいいかなぁと考えてます。
<jkbys> 新しくて早いWindowsマシン買ったからVirtualBoxでUbuntu動かしてみようって人と
<jkbys> 新しくて早いWindowsマシン買ったからUbuntuってやつを前のPCにに入れてみようって人がいる気がする
<hito_jp> そうすると要件としては、VBoxの制約から32bit、仮想マシンでちゃんと動けばUbuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntuどれでもいいって感じですかね
<jkbys> 仮想マシン用には32bitのほうを推奨のほうがええのかな
<hito_jp> 64bitちゃんと動く仮想マシンはわりと条件きっついです
<jkbys> じゃあ32bitか
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Trusty/Specs/32or64 のx64 not deady, but usefulってところを見ていただく
<hito_jp> うがー。not ready.
<mocchi> 遅くなりました
<hito_jp> はい、「たいていの仮想マシンでちゃんと動く」を条件に加えるとその瞬間に32bitじゃないと困る感じですね。
<hito_jp> VT-x/AMD-V非対応の環境はけっこうありそうです。
<jkbys> なるほどなるほど
<hito_jp> でも、仮想マシンの擬似GPUがちゃんとUnityな環境をサポートしてくれるかどうか、という別の問題も同時に生まれてきます。
<hito_jp> こいつはXMir/XOrg問題とも連鎖するので、よく考えないといけない感じ。
<hito_jp> で、純粋なUbuntu環境だとUnity8になる可能性がわりと高く、そうするとMir/XMirが動く必要がありみたいな連鎖をします。
<jkbys> そのへんは開発の終盤にならないと分からない感じかな
<hito_jp> いえーす。とりあえずUDS終わらないとまったくわかんない・Mirのデキを判断していかないとわからない・そもそも仮想マシン環境でちゃんと動くと言えるのかわかんない、みたいな。
<jkbys> わからんことだらけや！
<manzyun> Mir次第な要素が多い？
<hito_jp> そういう面倒くささと戦うつもりはハナからなく、リッチじゃない環境でも使えるようにXubuntu 32bitなJapanese Remix作るんや！　という判断も入ってるのは割とそんな理由です。
<jkbys> 作る候補としては、64bit Ubuntu、32bit Ubuntu、32bit xubuntu、32bit ubuntu仮想マシン、32bit xubuntu仮想マシン あたりかな
<hito_jp> ええ、32bitまわりが候補多すぎるんじゃーというかんじ。
<jkbys> Lubuntuはどうなんだろう
<hito_jp> 初心者が使えるか、といわれると、とてもすごくかなり疑問。
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> Xubuntuも「使えるか」と言われると、わりと疑問。
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<hito_jp> じゃあUbuntuを「使えるか」というと、すこし疑問。
<hito_jp> 形容詞から空気を読んでください（ぉぃ
<manzyun> Lubuntu……XubuntuのほうがGUIで遊びやすい印象はありますが。
<jkbys> まぁ64bitと32bit両方必要そうってことで・・・
<hito_jp> 32bit具体的にどうするかはおいおい決めましょうか。12月末ぐらいにもう一回かな。
<jkbys> そうですね
<hito_jp> あとはXubuntuに日本語Remixなrepo叩き込んでどれぐらい悲劇が起きるのか、とか。
<jkbys> 悲劇が起きるのかまで読んだところで外から雷鳴が
<manzyun> 不吉すぎるっ！
<mocchi> 日本語Remixなrepo = japaneseteam PPAって理解で合ってます？
<jkbys> non-free repo もあったな
<hito_jp> yesですが、それはむしろ他の理解は何だろうという疑問を感じなくもないですが、念の為の疑問ってことでいいですよね
<mocchi> はい念の為です
<mocchi> うちはUbuntu Studioなxfce4環境ですけれど、今のところ問題を感じたことないですね
<mocchi> ただしfcitxは試したことありませんが。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mocchi> 私もありません
<manzyun> 自分もありません。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> 火曜日でいいです（先の先
<hito_jp> くっ、負けた！（そういう勝負ではありません）
<manzyun> 火曜日で大丈夫です。
<mocchi> はいw
<jkbys> 26日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<manzyun> おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<mocchi> ところで雑談なんですが、関西でもオフラインミーティングやれたらいいなぁ、と
<manzyun> 議事録の確認をお願いします。
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131119
<manzyun> あれ？ 関西方面って無いんでしたっけ？
<mocchi> 今のところ予定してないですね。
<mocchi> 私は事務的なことをするだけの時間は作れるんですが、土地勘がないので。。。
<mocchi> 会場とかどう探したらいいんだろと悩んでます。
<mocchi> できたら関東と同日開催がいいなぁ。
<hito_jp> 会場は水野さんの知恵を借りるといいんじゃないかなぁ。
<mocchi> ミズノさん・・・ログインしていないか。
<mocchi> 了解。相談してみますね。
<mocchi> という雑談でした。
<mocchi> manzyun: 議事録の送信やりましょうか？
<manzyun> mocchi さん、議事録の送信お願いします！
<mocchi> manzyun: 了解です。もうちょっと時間を置いてから作業しますね。
<mocchi> manzyun: トップページを更新しちゃってください。
<manzyun> mocchi : 承知いたしました。
<hito_jp> なんか最後の方の挫折の痕跡が
<hito_jp> 書けそうにない時は「生ログ参照」と書く！　無理にまとめて情報を劣化させない！
<manzyun> サーッ！
<mocchi> hito_jp: 修正お願いしていいですか？ > 挫折の痕跡
<hito_jp> 生ログ参照と書き換えてURL貼るだけなのでまんじゅんさんに頑張ってもらった方が……。
<manzyun> 承知しました！
<mocchi> manzyun: 頑張って!
<manzyun> こんな書き換えでよろしいでしょうか？
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131119?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2
<hito_jp> 最後の行は残してええねん……
<manzyun> orz
<mocchi> "今週の更新は？" の[]は削除で。
<manzyun> こんな具合ですか？
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131119?action=diff&rev2=4&rev1=3
<hito_jp> こ、これ、自分で読んで意味通ります？
<hito_jp> 直した。
<manzyun> ありがとうございます。直されて「次の日に読んだら把握しづらい文章だ」とようやく気づきました。
<mocchi> それでは送っちゃいますねー。
<manzyun> お願いします！
<mocchi> manzyun: トップページの議題、どちらも消して、（なし）にしちゃってください。
<manzyun> mocchi : 承知いたしました。
<hito_jp> 「なし」にしてはいかんのでは……
<hito_jp> ていうか。
<manzyun> あー、そうか。14.04の議論は続いていますものね。あとOSCも誰がセミナーをやるかでしょうか。（だったら聞けよ）
<hito_jp> いや
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary を音読してください。
<mocchi> あああ、（ここに議題を書く）でしたorz
<mocchi> manzyun: ごめんなさい。。。
<hito_jp> 今書き換えるのおかしい……
<manzyun> クリア議題は『』で閉じるんですね……。 mocchi さんは悪くない。
<mocchi> 『』は要らないはず・・・。
<manzyun> アッハイ
<mocchi> ニンジャ！
<manzyun> 議題の欄をこのようにしてみたのですが、14.04の下に今日の議事録へのリンクをつけたほうがいいのでしょうか？
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting?action=diff&rev2=1981&rev1=1980
<mocchi> manzyun: ちょっと待ってください。まず、（ここに議題を書く）のサンプルです https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting?action=recall&rev=1962
<hito_jp> よくわかんない工夫は逆噴射になるのでそのまま書いて頂ければ……
<hito_jp> （すくなくとも対象物を理解してない状態で工夫するとろくな事にならない）
<mocchi> manzyun: で、基本的に議題は毎ミーティング後にクリアにしておきます。例え同じ議題に次回までに
<mocchi> あう。エンター押してしまった。。。
<mocchi> manzyun: 基本的に議題は毎ミーティング後にクリアにします。次回の議題は新たに記入するという流れです。
<manzyun> クリアというのは「完全に解決した」という訳では無いのですね。
<mocchi> manzyun: はい。「今回話すべきことは終った」という扱いかと。
<manzyun> mocchi : ということは下のブランチも余計です？
<mocchi> manzyun: 「下のブランチ」というのは？
<manzyun> ”分解した課題”・”より小さな課題”とか。
<manzyun> 今回だと
<manzyun> * OSC Tokyo/Spring 2014
<manzyun> no
<manzyun> * 2014年2月28日(金)-3月1日(土) 10:00-18:00 (2日目は17:00まで)
<manzyun> やっちまった！
<manzyun> mocchi : ”分解した課題”・”より小さな課題”とか。
<manzyun> 今回だと
<manzyun> * OSC Tokyo/Spring 2014
<manzyun> のしたの
<manzyun> * 2014年2月28日(金)-3月1日(土) 10:00-18:00 (2日目は17:00まで)
<manzyun> です。
<mocchi> たぶん、今回参加ことと、セミナー・ブース展示をすることが決まったので、削除してもいいと思います。
<manzyun> わかりました！
<mocchi> たぶん、今回のミーティングで、参加することと、セミナー・ブース展示をすることを決めたので、削除してもいいと思います。
<mocchi> イベントとしては現在のところ、セミナー担当者が未定ではありますが、それはまた後のミーティングの議題になるので、この場合も新規に誰かが追加するという流れに乗るかと。
<manzyun> mocchi : これで大丈夫でしょうか？ https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<mocchi> manzyun: そこはこうします https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting?action=diff&rev2=1983&rev1=1982
<mocchi> manzyun: どうでしょうか？
<manzyun> mocchi : ごめんなさい。リビジョンを無闇に増やすのも良くない気がするので。今回２つの議題を一つのカッコにまとめるということでしょうか？　それともOSCの方だけカッコに入れるということでしょうか。
<mocchi> manzyun: たぶん誤解があるかと。議事録担当者は議題を残さずにすべて消し、「（ここに議題を書く）」で誰かに次回までの記入を促します。
<manzyun> あっ！ 誤解が解けました。ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> manzyun: （ここに議題を書く）は議事録担当者への指示ではない点に気付いていただければ。
<mocchi> よかった。
<manzyun> mocchi : 今回も遅くまでありがとうございます。
<mocchi> manzyun: まんじゅんさんこそ、お疲れさまでした。
<manzyun> それでは自分はお先に失礼いたします。
<mocchi> それではわたしも。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-22
<minari02> Hola
<minari02> Hello somevbody know japanese?
<minari02> Hello some body know japanese?
<minari02> あなたは日本を知っていますか？
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-24
<Hatiku> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-18
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こばやしさんいないパターンかと思いきやいるけど反応がない、ただのあおむけのようだパターン……？
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ping > jkbys
<hito_jp> へんじがない。やはりただのあおむけのようだ。
<hito_jp> ということで、おもむろにRyunUdaさん司会でIRCミーティングしてみるというのはどうだらう。
<mizuno> ではそれで
<ryunuda> hai
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<hito_jp> の、https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair にガイドがあるのでコピペするだけであら不思議
<ryunuda> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<ryunuda> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録が片手間なので取れないんですけど水野さんいけます？
<mizuno> ちょっとおまちを
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141118 議題がないような
<hito_jp> ないかも
<mizuno> イベント関連とかなんかないすかね
<hito_jp> 12/13予定です＠東京、ぐらいで今日のところは簡易報告で終了な感じですはい
<chonan> 10周年ミーティングですね
<mizuno> 議題ないな
<hito_jp> たぶん無いなら無いでいいんだと思う。各個人の作業で問題ない状態なら。
<ryunuda> ほかに何かございますか
<hito_jp> そこなんかハイタッチ語めいてる
<mizuno> ございませぬ
<ryunuda> おしまいでいいですかね
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> ということで作業に戻りますはい……
<ryunuda> 次回も火曜日でよろしいですか
<mizuno> はい
<ryunuda> では25日ということで。 お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141118
<mizuno> chonanさん送信お願いしますー
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-19
<tatsuo> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-20
<tatsuo> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-23
<Guest88300> nic QYhdniehy
#ubuntu-jp 2015-11-16
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: こんにちは
<amigojapan> 昨日Ubuntuをあるパソコンにインストールして、でもText Entry +にはJapanese(Anthy)は現れない、だれか分かりますか？
<amigojapan> 直しました
<amigojapan> 再起動したら、直った
#ubuntu-jp 2015-11-21
<anonymous_tails> konnichiwa minna-san..
